# IWC Aquatimer 2000



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

[HR][/HR] Last year I started looking at the IWC line of watches. The one that really caught my eye was the Aquatimer 2000 so I started the research process and here is what I found. The watch is 44mm And 14mm thick perfect for me. The sapphire crystal is just slightly doomed and has AR on both sides with excellent face visibility. The bezel is mirror flat and covered by sapphire this allows the six layers of SuperLumiNova to be placed underneath the sapphire bezel and gives the watch a really unusual stunning look at night. The unidirectional bezel is a 60 click with a very solid feel. IWC uses a ETA 2892 Kit not an assembled ebauche. They take this kit and replace parts or use parts of there own design to meet their own specifications for strength and tolerance. These include:
The gear train
Wheels and levers
Mainspring and barrel
A 21K gold mass is added to the rotor for winding efficiency
All parts are finished and assembled by hand
So the difference between the stock ETA and the IWC Caliber are considerable. IWC also does not use the COSC Process they figure they get there movements to a tighter tolerance so why not spare the expense.This Timepiece keeps the best time of any timepiece I have ever Owned. I was recently gone for an extended trip 50 days and had the watch in a winder it gained 83 seconds in 50 days. The bracelet is very controversial to some. The proprietary quick release system licensed from Cartier Is the best system for bracelet removal and sizing I have ever seen But it also means that for those who like to wear there timepieces with a variety of different Bracelets and straps you are out of luck on this one. You just push in the recessed button on the underside of the bracelet and push on the pin on the link you wish to remove closest to that recessed button and out it comes check out the pics that i will post and you will see what I am saying. All things said I Am very happy with the watch It keeps Excellent time Size And Weight at 212 Grams on the bracelet is perfect. Also the lume is Awesome it glows like a torch. One thing to keep in mind guys if you have bigger than normal wrists extra links are about 100 a pop. This Is my first IWC but won't be my last.


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a huge soft spot for this one and it's white faced brother.

Great photos, really good. Last one pic of the bunch  you could post it on the lume thread on the dive watch forum. 

Graham


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

These are great pictures, I share in your enthusiasm. Congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sinic (May 11, 2010)

I recently purchased the white face off a WUS member and love it.










I wish the metal bracelet was more reasonably priced because I would pick one up in a second, but the rubber strap isn't bad.

Great watch ... Been really enjoying it


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Great looking watches, enjoy!


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

To the OP

I own two of these watches I love the design and there is nothing wrong with either of them ... now , however my white face watch had a defect and a serious one ... one that required the whole case to be replaced . Eventually the movement too due to the faulty case .

I will correct a few points that are a clearly a "rose tinted glasses" point of view , or a very successful marketing urban myth . The 2892 contained within is a high end stock item , it is supplied by ETA built and remains that way ... IWC do not even regulate it .. they do not take it apart, they do not remake a single part, and they do not alter it in any way . They showed me the old one when mine was replaced and they showed me why it was replaced. I insisted on this and along with IWC in Switzerland they agreed . The watchmaker that worked on it showed me the package of it replacement. Its is 100% stock from ETA and remains that way .

The rotor has ZERO gold on it in any form , the movement is a great movement but it is just a stock 2892 anything else is pure marketing drivel .

If you don't want to believe me that is your right, so enjoy the watch for the fact is is a great watch . I have 2 of them so I mean it I love them , but reality is , it is a stock "finished to spec by ETA 2892" nothing more .

Note the picture and the gauged case that was 100% replaced ( The back fell off !!! this is just one picture ) and note the lack of gold on the rotor.


----------



## applebook (Mar 16, 2008)

*adswuk* is correct. IWC and other companies no longer get incomplete ETA kits.

Regardless, I love this model. IMO, it's a much better design than any of the 2014 models, and at their going rates, they are good values with the highest grade ETA 2892 and phenomenal case/bracelet work.

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input I did a lot of research and that is what I found. I have not opened up the watch so really can't say on the rotor. I do know it is just about spot on which to me is unbelievable since I posted it is running at +2 sec as you stated regardless I just love this watch fit and finish and it's time keeping is second to none IMPO. Thank You for your input all ones research is deemed reliable but sadly sometimes is not.


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

Boaters said:


> Thanks for the input I did a lot of research and that is what I found. I have not opened up the watch so really can't say on the rotor. I do know it is just about spot on which to me is unbelievable since I posted it is running at +2 sec as you stated regardless I just love this watch fit and finish and it's time keeping is second to none IMPO. Thank You for your input all ones research is deemed reliable but sadly sometimes is not.


The worst consumer sentence known to man ...

"Specification Subject to Change without notice "

Should read:- we can change the product after we receive all the press we can that help sell our product , and we do not give a damn about the consumer or the product after the press is out there ... but hey we need to make massive amounts of money to pay for the aforementioned press... so that's fine.

Likewise with the Aquatimer as I have said I love both of mine, I have the Chrono too so it really is not sour grapes just the anger that too many companies hide behind the myth that 90% of the time they create .

One of mine does 1 sec a week so the myth does not really matter to me .. But I am sure you get my point


----------



## dimi (Feb 16, 2014)

The Aquatimer line is very nice, good looking watch, enjoy.


Boaters said:


> [HR][/HR] Last year I started looking at the IWC line of watches. The one that really caught my eye was the Aquatimer 2000 so I started the research process and here is what I found. The watch is 44mm And 14mm thick perfect for me. The sapphire crystal is just slightly doomed and has AR on both sides with excellent face visibility. The bezel is mirror flat and covered by sapphire this allows the six layers of SuperLumiNova to be placed underneath the sapphire bezel and gives the watch a really unusual stunning look at night. The unidirectional bezel is a 60 click with a very solid feel. IWC uses a ETA 2892 Kit not an assembled ebauche. They take this kit and replace parts or use parts of there own design to meet their own specifications for strength and tolerance. These include:
> The gear train
> Wheels and levers
> Mainspring and barrel
> ...


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

adswuk said:


> The worst consumer sentence known to man ...
> 
> "Specification Subject to Change without notice "
> 
> ...


Touche!


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

adswuk said:


> To the OP
> 
> I own two of these watches I love the design and there is nothing wrong with either of them ... now , however my white face watch had a defect and a serious one ... one that required the whole case to be replaced . Eventually the movement too due to the faulty case .
> 
> ...


you are right and wrong. ETA assembles the 2892 YES ...BUT to IWCs specs. So it is a modified ETA 2892 NOT a stock 2892

IWC has confirmed this


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> you are right and wrong. ETA assembles the 2892 YES ...BUT to IWCs specs. So it is a modified ETA 2892 NOT a stock 2892
> 
> IWC has confirmed this


If the rotor has IWC written on it along with base plate of the whole assembly, it is to IWC specs , of course if they change nothing else from ETA option specs they will tell the whole world wont they .

IWC will admit to everyone its an ETA stock item with no modification to any actual part contained within. IWC will admit this ... I DON'T THINK SO

ETA is a mass producer , they have different grades of movement , from nickel plated to rhodium plated, 2892 movements. Some of their entry level 2892's can keep 1 sec a day if regulated when it leaves the machine that makes it . SPEC that IWC ask for is variation within the catalog of options that ETA offers , no different than options on a new car.

NOTE . They do not even regulate it when they make it . The movements are so constantly accurate from the machine that ETA makes them with . IWC do not even adjust each one .

The 2892 is a fine movement the one IWC uses is a ETA high end version, if you like a fully loaded 2892 as IWC "Specifies " , it is not however running down a mythical "Special "warm fuzzy magic heaven that ETA run just for them . It trundles down the same line with a purpose made Rotor and base plate ( Stamped IWC ) and is uses the top parts of a stock ETA 2892 from the option list as the sales catalog of the 2892 option list allows .

IWC take delivery add it to the case and we buy it . Like a dealer will sell us a car fully loaded .. Not I think a car made to our spec just to our liking .

Aquatimers are a fine watch so I for one love the 2892 movement it is a great movement and I have many from cheap to high end .. ALL are very reliable and acurate . Why would IWC change anything that has nothing wrong with it ?

Fact is they wont and don't , they submit to the ' If it isn't broken why fix it "of a great design with the 2892 , and I say good on them for doing so .


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

adswuk said:


> If the rotor has IWC written on it along with base plate of the whole assembly, it is to IWC specs , of course if they change nothing else from ETA option specs they will tell the whole world wont they .
> 
> IWC will admit to everyone its an ETA stock item with no modification to any actual part contained within. IWC will admit this ... I DON'T THINK SO
> 
> ...


seriously???

get off the sauce.lol.


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> seriously???
> 
> get off the sauce.lol.


And I am the one that believes in the warm magic of Little IWC pixies making my treasured true value watch by a company that makes billions of dollars selling luxury items that i just bought ... Who is on the sauce help me here I cant see it .


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

adswuk said:


> And I am the one that believes in the warm magic of Little IWC pixies making my treasured true value watch by a company that makes billions of dollars selling luxury items that i just bought ... Who is on the sauce help me here I cant see it .


what you saw was your watchmaker put in a preassembled eta 2892 with IWC specs. ETA does the mods on behalf of IWC for IWC. try winding your aquatimer v.s any other eta 2892 watch and its night and day.....much much smoother.... i dont have time to argue with someone who only half understands what is really going on but i will say this debate has been around for the past few years and IWC has gone on record explaining how it now works.

no pixie dust!!!


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> what you saw was your watchmaker put in a preassembled eta 2892 with IWC specs. ETA does the mods on behalf of IWC for IWC. try winding your aquatimer v.s any other eta 2892 watch and its night and day.....much much smoother.... i dont have time to argue with someone who only half understands what is really going on but i will say this debate has been around for the past few years and IWC has gone on record explaining how it now works.
> 
> no pixie dust!!!


I will let it rest too as I don't have the time to explain how manufacturing works and reality of ETA making over 1 million movements each year works , and what drives the Richmont group of companies.

Wind a Sinn watch or an Edox watch or an Tudor watch with a top end 2892 then compare it to an IWC I have all three ... Difference ZERO

Regulated of all the above ... ONLY EDOX

Marketing is just so powerful in your neck of the woods ... IWC says so it must be true ... Scary


----------



## TimeMaNiC (Nov 29, 2011)

The Aquatimer is a fine watch, you can't knock it. I have always been unopinionated about how IWC acquires ETA movements. One movement I like is the 1120 Caliber found in older Omega SMP's, like my sword hand seamaster. Those genuine modifications must have been done by Omega themselves. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

TimeMaNiC said:


> The Aquatimer is a fine watch, you can't knock it. I have always been unopinionated about how IWC acquires ETA movements. One movement I like is the 1120 Caliber found in older Omega SMP's, like my sword hand seamaster. Those genuine modifications must have been done by Omega themselves. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Omega is ETA they have an advanage for any mods they may choose to make , they are the profit of manufacture and resales.. they are the maker , unlike IWC with the 2892 that buy it from a third party that has to make a profit


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

adswuk said:


> Omega is ETA they have an advanage for any mods they may choose to make , they are the profit of manufacture and resales.. they are the maker , unlike IWC with the 2892 that buy it from a third party that has to make a profit


seriously? you should just stop typing. you are a fountain of 'misinformation'.

Omega is NOT ETA

Swatch Group owns a company called ETA and another called OMEGA. Swatch Group also owns many other brands but hey, do your own research.

omega and eta are under the same umbrella but are ran separately sort of like how volkswagen group OWNS audi and porsche.

in your eyes i suppose the omega 1120 is just another eta 2892 as well:roll:

seriously man. give it a rest. :rodekaart


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

here is a little education for adswuk

Swatch Group, Brands and CompaniesSwatch Group is a diversified multinational holding company active in the manufacture and sale of finished watches, jewelry, watch movements and components. It is the world's largest watchmaking group, and supplies nearly all the components required for the watches sold by its eighteen individual brands and the multi-brand retail companies Tourbillon and Hour Passion.
Its production companies supply movements and components to third-party watchmakers in Switzerland and around the world. Swatch Group is a key player in the manufacture and sale of electronic systems used in watchmaking and other industries. It is also a leader in the field of sports event timing.
Swatch Group brandsBreguet, Harry Winston, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Jaquet Droz, Léon Hatot, Omega,Longines, Rado, Union Glashütte, Tissot, Balmain, Certina, Mido, Hamilton, Calvin Klein watches + jewelry, Swatch, Flik Flak.
Swatch Group production companiesETA, Nivarox-FAR, François Golay, Comadur, Rubattel et Weyermann, MOM Le Prélet, Universo, Manufacture Ruedin, Simon Et Membrez, Lascor, Novi, Swatch Group Assembly, DYB, EM Microelectronic, Renata, Micro Crystal, Oscilloquartz and Swiss Timing.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

here is a little education for adswuk

Swatch Group, Brands and CompaniesSwatch Group is a diversified multinational holding company active in the manufacture and sale of finished watches, jewelry, watch movements and components. It is the world's largest watchmaking group, and supplies nearly all the components required for the watches sold by its eighteen individual brands and the multi-brand retail companies Tourbillon and Hour Passion.
Its production companies supply movements and components to third-party watchmakers in Switzerland and around the world. Swatch Group is a key player in the manufacture and sale of electronic systems used in watchmaking and other industries. It is also a leader in the field of sports event timing.
Swatch Group brandsBreguet, Harry Winston, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Jaquet Droz, Léon Hatot, Omega,Longines, Rado, Union Glashütte, Tissot, Balmain, Certina, Mido, Hamilton, Calvin Klein watches + jewelry, Swatch, Flik Flak.
Swatch Group production companiesETA, Nivarox-FAR, François Golay, Comadur, Rubattel et Weyermann, MOM Le Prélet, Universo, Manufacture Ruedin, Simon Et Membrez, Lascor, Novi, Swatch Group Assembly, DYB, EM Microelectronic, Renata, Micro Crystal, Oscilloquartz and Swiss Timing.


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> seriously? you should just stop typing. you are a fountain of 'misinformation'.
> 
> Omega is NOT ETA
> 
> ...


You have no clue how corporate structure works or for that matter anything about manufacturing ... If you did you would not be existing in la la land as you clearly are

Just for the record have you any idea how many parts all of the vehicles you mention share .. I think not or you would not have used that as an example


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

adswuk said:


> You have no clue how corporate structure works or for that matter anything about manufacturing ... If you did you would not be existing in la la land as you clearly are
> 
> Just for the record have you any idea how many parts all of the vehicles you mention share .. I think not or you would not have used that as an example


wow. just wow. im well aware of how the vw audi(luxury vw) similar to honda (acura), toyota(lexus) works.....oh, and than theirs porsche:roll:

you claimed omega owned eta that would be like me claiming audi owned vw??? lets leave porsche out:roll:

i just simply pointed out your ignorance. again. now you know how the swatch group works.:-!


----------



## TimeMaNiC (Nov 29, 2011)

I feel like I am inclined to agree with snakeeyes here. Sure Swatch owns Omega, but activities such as developing modified movements can and should be carried out without parenting from the big brother company. Just in the case of IWC, their specific movement is NOW and only now produced my ETA. I guess this point is a little unfortunate, but it's just the way it is now.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't really compare IWC with other brands who put stock ETA (or other third-party mass produced movements) into their watches. IWC has the expertise to design/manufacture great movements themselves. In the past, IWC has taken ETA ebauches and greatly modified/improved on it before putting them into their watches. In fact, many of the modifications/improvements have been incorporated by the ETA in the 2892-A2 version. This fact alone shows IWC's vested interest and contribution to the design of the 2892-A2.

I don't know how much is being done by ETA to make the 2892-A2 to IWC's spec. At the very least, ETA has to regulate the movement to IWC's spec (0 to +7s), which is different and tighter than COSC.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

dak_la said:


> Can't really compare IWC with other brands who put stock ETA (or other third-party mass produced movements) into their watches. IWC has the expertise to design/manufacture great movements themselves. In the past, IWC has taken ETA ebauches and greatly modified/improved on it before putting them into their watches. In fact, many of the modifications/improvements have been incorporated by the ETA in the 2892-A2 version. This fact alone shows IWC's vested interest and contribution to the design of the 2892-A2.
> 
> I don't know how much is being done by ETA to make the 2892-A2 to IWC's spec. At the very least, ETA has to regulate the movement to IWC's spec (0 to +7s), which is different and tighter than COSC.


x2.agreed. some people are not fully in the 'loop' over the current situation.

all the modifications that IWC was doing to the eta 2892 when eta was supplying them are still done BUT by ETA instead of IWC and are EXCLUSIVE to IWC only. some ignorant comments posted here lately is the result of someone who has a 'general' knowledge of the ETA stopped supplying movement situation.

again. ETA NOW supplies IWC with full ebauches built to IWC specifications. It is not the same as any other 2892, it is tweaked. try winding an iwc and its night and day compared to other eta 2892 watches.

this horse has been beat now for the past 3-4 years and plenty of threads on the 'current' setup. any comments that its just an off the shelf 'chronometer grade' 2892 that hasnt been regulated is hogwash, illinformed, ignorant and laughable......any comment that IWC is playing us all for dummies is illinformed, ignorant, and laughable.....

IWC has their own forum boards as well that this is discussed and addressed directly by IWC to the consumer. b-)


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

That Sounds more like it the movement is tweaked and you are 100% right like night and day from any other 2892 ... Thank you


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> wow. just wow. im well aware of how the vw audi(luxury vw) similar to honda (acura), toyota(lexus) works.....oh, and than theirs porsche:roll:
> 
> you claimed omega owned eta that would be like me claiming audi owned vw??? lets leave porsche out:roll:
> 
> i just simply pointed out your ignorance. again. now you know how the swatch group works.:-!


Well let me qualify how and why I can say what I do .

I make my living from manufacturing, I travel across many countries in the process and the little warm glow that people have for a badge always makes me laugh .

A good product is a good product but when I see the EXACT same Toyota sold in Asia as in the USA with a Toyota Badge in Asia and a Lexus badge in the USA I just think who the hell are they kidding .

The same car the same shape the same interior the same spec but the US citizen has a better product ... Yeah Right .. Wake up .. It ran down the same line ..FACT

ETA is a business and they make movements , Omega make watches .. Hmmm one makes whats inside and one what we buy and they don't share a single thing in the way of resources .. How blind can you be.

Smoke and mirrors is the whole world of manufacturing , nothing you buy costs anything near what you pay for it and re-branding is a way of life. I know for a fact that with the numbers that come of a production line and the way stuff is made in a mass production facility the biggest cost of anything is the time it takes to handle it .

Marketing is the be all and end all of the sale in too many areas of today's world and the fact that you believe the hype keeps the price high .

You keep on buying the hype and I will keep on making money from the fact you do.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

adswuk said:


> Well let me qualify how and why I can say what I do .
> 
> I make my living from manufacturing, I travel across many countries in the process and the little warm glow that people have for a badge always makes me laugh .
> 
> ...


thanks tips for telling us all how lexus toyota works:-!

that wouldent be the same way honda acura works is it?:think:

seriously though. tell us something we dont already know. brand rebadging has been around forever. based on your thinking a GRAND SEIKO is just another SEIKO:roll:

I suppose ROLEX is a rebadged TUDOR. LMFAO!!!!!

why leave out the 'minor details. lets not let facts get in the way.

ADSWUK.......you get a $20 fine for being a clown:rodekaart


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

adswuk said:


> Smoke and mirrors is the whole world of manufacturing , nothing you buy costs anything near what you pay for it and re-branding is a way of life. I know for a fact that with the numbers that come of a production line and the way stuff is made in a mass production facility the biggest cost of anything is the time it takes to handle it .


Your clearly posting to get a rise from people and for the sake of debate. It's not the 1st time I've notices this from you posts. Nobody I read here wrote that Omega & ETA don't share resources. Omega sharing resources with ETA would be similar to IWC buying from ETA. Except that Swatch ones both Omega & ETA so there would be a lot more respecting sharing of course.


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

This ETA 2892 Is awesome +1 Sec in 5 Days Talk about one well regulated movement!


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

anonymousmoose said:


> Omega sharing resources with ETA would be similar to IWC buying from ETA. Except that Swatch ones both Omega & ETA


I don't think so. The development of the latest Omega movements was done using the resources of several Swatch-owned companies, including ETA. Swatch is a company. Omega, Blancpain, Longines etc are brands within that company. There is some degree of independence but the interaction and collaboration between Swatch-owned companies like Omega, Nivarox, ETA etc is something that would simply not be extended to external brands owned by competitive stables like Richemont.

If we're honest, NONE of us know what ETA does or doesn't do to the movements it supplies to IWC. Given that the 2892.a2 already incorporates some of the things that IWC used to do, it is safe to say that ETA now does a lot less that IWC once did. Is it just the name on the rotor? I don't know. I own an IWC with the movement in question and I'd like to believe that there is more to it than that but that doesn't mean that there is.


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

GaryF said:


> I don't think so. The development of the latest Omega movements was done using the resources of several Swatch-owned companies, including ETA. Swatch is a company. Omega, Blancpain, Longines etc are brands within that company. There is some degree of independence but the interaction and collaboration between Swatch-owned companies like Omega, Nivarox, ETA etc is something that would simply not be extended to external brands owned by competitive stables like Richemont.
> 
> If we're honest, NONE of us know what ETA does or doesn't do to the movements it supplies to IWC. Given that the 2892.a2 already incorporates some of the things that IWC used to do, it is safe to say that ETA now does a lot less that IWC once did. Is it just the name on the rotor? I don't know. I own an IWC with the movement in question and I'd like to believe that there is more to it than that but that doesn't mean that there is.


I Did a lot of research contrary to what others say but this IWC Aquatimer with the Eta 2892 keeps better time than any watch I have ever owned. Not to mention the proprietary bracelet which is also one of the nicest I have ever owned and by far the easiest to size ... IWC Rocks!


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't get enough of this watch ... Will purchase another IWC sometime soon!


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just got my hands on a pre-owned one today at a Rolex AD. Bought it. Had to. Will sort the credit card situation out in a few days............!

In the mean time I have to say, this is the most stunning watch I have EVER handled, never mind owned. Mine came with the bracelet, and such is the quality of the bracelet I am not bothered in the least by the propriety strap system, I have no intention of changing the strap!!


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

diver69 said:


> Just got my hands on a pre-owned one today at a Rolex AD. Bought it. Had to. Will sort the credit card situation out in a few days............!
> 
> In the mean time I have to say, this is the most stunning watch I have EVER handled, never mind owned. Mine came with the bracelet, and such is the quality of the bracelet I am not bothered in the least by the propriety strap system, I have no intention of changing the strap!!


Come on - photos!!


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL! Honestly my crappy iphone pictures would not do the watch justice......!


----------



## jamwires (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not all that concerned either way, cause my IWC keeps seriously great time. +3 seconds per WEEK! Coupled with the fit and finish, and maybe the best bracelet I've ever come across, I actually find these IWC/ETA pieces to be a great value, despite what some folks may say to the contrary.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

jamwires said:


> I'm not all that concerned either way, cause my IWC keeps seriously great time. +3 seconds per WEEK! Coupled with the fit and finish, and maybe the best bracelet I've ever come across, I actually find these IWC/ETA pieces to be a great value, despite what some folks may say to the contrary.


I wasn't that lucky. Mine is running + 10-15 sek/day.


----------



## BlackmarDiemerGambit (Mar 25, 2014)

All the intense debate over who owns movements? I mean as long as its a swiss movement, thats all that matters right? (according to the what the watch experts say)


----------



## jamwires (Dec 16, 2012)

ArticMan said:


> I wasn't that lucky. Mine is running + 10-15 sek/day.


That's outside of what it should be running at, no? Isn't that warranty-worthy?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

This thread hurts my head. And also needs pics.

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

jamwires said:


> That's outside of what it should be running at, no? Isn't that warranty-worthy?


It's just out of warranty unfortunately. I'm checking PR right now and if there is a problem also with PR I'll bring it to a local watchsmith. Prehaps I'll let him check it anyway, since it looks like it runs much faster when fully wound than when less than half wound. Might be out of beat.


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

ArticMan said:


> It's just out of warranty unfortunately. I'm checking PR right now and if there is a problem also with PR I'll bring it to a local watchsmith. Prehaps I'll let him check it anyway, since it looks like it runs much faster when fully wound than when less than half wound. Might be out of beat.


Sorry to hear that maybe just get it regulated and all will be fine ... Mine is almost spot on never owned a watch that is this close.


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, mine was running -2 seconds a day but the watch had been sitting idle (not on a watch winder) in the shop where I purchased it. Now that the oils etc have a few days it is spot on as well!!! Its like a quartz!


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

ArticMan said:


> It's just out of warranty unfortunately.* I'm checking PR right now* and if there is a problem also with PR I'll bring it to a local watchsmith. Prehaps I'll let him check it anyway, since it looks like it runs much faster when fully wound than when less than half wound. Might be out of beat.


PR was 47h 23 min so I hope it's just a regulation problem.


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Running +1 Sec In The Last Five days ..... Yousa!!! What a Watch!!!


----------



## Black Pudding (May 29, 2012)

Mine also runs at +1s/day. A great watch, and love mine. Also my first IWC, after previously being into Breitling.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Big Congrats Black Pudding ... Moving up in the watch world ... VERY NICE!


----------



## sinic (May 11, 2010)

I love mine too ... keeps virtually perfect time. Looks and feels great


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow Sinic That is a real beauty ... Love your bracelet Big Congrats


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

The white dial ones are STUNNING!!!


----------



## 1joshjaim (Aug 17, 2009)

starting my collection


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

ArticMan said:


> PR was 47h 23 min so I hope it's just a regulation problem.


Uptdate:

I went to see a doctor today. He did his measurements and everything seem to be ok. Positional variation within 5sek/day, no beat error and amlitude around 290degs. This thing shoud run just fine after regulation. (I'll pick it up later today)


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Great news Artic Man what an awesome watch


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Still another update. It was magnetism, not regulation problem. All it took was a few seconds above ac coil (this demagnetism system) and it's back on a track and running almost dead on. +1 sek now and it's been almost a week since operation.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

sinic said:


> I love mine too ... keeps virtually perfect time. Looks and feels great


Oh my! I never knew there was a mesh option! :-!


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

ArticMan said:


> Still another update. It was magnetism, not regulation problem. All it took was a few seconds above ac coil (this demagnetism system) and it's back on a track and running almost dead on. +1 sek now and it's been almost a week since operation.


Was the watch demagnetized with open case back or not? Congrats on the happy ending!


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

That Is great news


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

This or the new 2014 model are two watches that are on my radar in the near future. I'm leaning more towards the older one mainly because its a 44mm case whilst the new one is either 46mm (a bit big) or 42mm (a bit small), do you think when the new one hits the shops the 2013 model will get discounted?


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Luminated said:


> This or the new 2014 model are two watches that are on my radar in the near future. I'm leaning more towards the older one mainly because its a 44mm case whilst the new one is either 46mm (a bit big) or 42mm (a bit small), do you think when the new one hits the shops the 2013 model will get discounted?


I Would think so ... IMPO I like the old one much better looks wise anyway.


----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Still running strong and spot on for time ... how is everybody else doing any problems or clear sailing?


----------



## malik713 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can it accommodate any strap? If so, do you know how many mm it is across?

It looks like the housing of the nylon strap.


----------

